# American Mariner 27



## Radish1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi folks. my friend and I have just obtained a "new" sailboat to be named the "Competitive Radish" and are hauled out and in cleanup mode. We'll be sailing the CA Delta this summer. The major chore is to re seal the windows and I'm seeking info on the rubber gasketing to accomplish this. Will check the Forums and threads. any help appreciated. looking forward to the summer season. See you out there. BG


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Kool , welcome, always can use another sailor!..Dale


----------

